# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Kalendari-Sesvete i okolica

## emily

cure koje ste doma u Sesvetama i okolici, i nezgodno vam dolaziti u Rodino gnijezdo, javite mi se ako zelite kupiti kalendar
ja sam doma u Sesvetama, pa se mozemo dogovoriti za slijedeci tjedan popodne (iza 17h) ili vikend, nadjemo se negdje pa donesem koliko vam treba

----------


## draga

Ja sam tek sad vidla ovo..jel jos vrijedi ponuda??

Ako danas nece raditi gnjezdo popodne ja bi svratila do tebe po 2 kalendara. Ako radi otici cu tamo da te ne gnjavim.

Ajd samo javi jel ti uopce pase danas da znam.

----------


## emily

draga, imas pp

ponuda i dalje vrijedi  :Smile:

----------

